

Nest recalling 440,000 smoke alarms for safety risk - ntakasaki
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_25808087/nest-recalling-440-000-smoke-alarms-safety-risk

======
_delirium
The AP newswire article that various newspapers are picking up does indeed
appear to be dated today, but it's not clear to me what the new part is. The
firmware update in question was rolled out in early April; is this article
belatedly about that, or is there something else?

edit: Oh, it seems the difference is that it's now officially a safety recall,
rather than just a voluntary update, which makes a legal difference, e.g. it's
illegal to resell unpatched units, and consumers can opt for a refund [2].

[1] Discussion at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7526682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7526682)

[2] [http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Nest-Labs-Recalls-to-
Rep...](http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Nest-Labs-Recalls-to-Repair-Nest-
Protect-Smoke-CO-Alarms/)

------
vonmoltke
Since there seems to be much confusion in this thread:

The recall was issued today[1]. A CPSC recall is a legally-significant action
taken on a product considered dangerous and defective. It requires a product
to be pulled from the market in its current state, and details what action, if
any, needs to be taken to make the product safe to market again. This resale
prohibition applies even if you are a Nest smoke alarm owner and try to sell
it used; you must get the firmware updated or you are in violation of federal
law. That the recall can be addressed via an automatic update does not change
the legal significance of the action.

Edit: _delirium updated their post with the same info while I was posting. Not
that it matters, because it seems like this thread has been flagged into
oblivion already.

[1] [http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Nest-Labs-Recalls-to-
Rep...](http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Nest-Labs-Recalls-to-Repair-Nest-
Protect-Smoke-CO-Alarms/)

------
wmf
I don't think I've ever seen an automatic firmware update referred to as a
"recall" before.

------
coreymgilmore
The "recall" already happened: they updated the software and disabled Nest
Wave. Now you have to disable an alarm the same way as every other smoke
detector: press the button. I think this drawing so much attention just
because its Nest/Google, ex Apple guys, and a reasonably high-profile company.

~~~
anko
Well if I were in the market for a new smoke alarm, nest wave was a feature
that would steer me towards nest.

While i'm sure it's still a decent alarm, this is a pretty big feature to
recall.

~~~
_delirium
That's one reason for the recall, is my guess. The recall allows consumers who
want to return the product for a refund rather than keeping the patched
version to do so, which would allow people for whom the Nest Wave feature was
a big part of the original appeal to get their money back.

------
arasmussen
A prime example of some linkbait bullshit. They found a bug, they released a
patch. This is not a recall.

------
click170
Page doesn't load for me at all in mobile. Flagged.

